# Fitting an extra 240v socket in Autosleeper Talisman.



## jacquimac (Aug 10, 2009)

Has anyone out there fitted an extra 240v socket in their Autosleeper MH? I want one fitted over the kitchen area in my Talisman so that I can use my Remoska, electric kettle etc. as I find it awkward and too cramped to work on the other available worktop above the fridge. My partner is an electrican but is loathed to remove inside panels to do this. He thinks it may be better to wire from the fuse board in the wardrobe and go underneath the van with protective cable and then come up through the rear of the cooker and mount the socket on the wall there. If anyone has done anything like this we would be interested to hear from them. Thank you in anticipation.....Jacqui.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Jacqui

That sounds like a good way to do it, but are you aware of the regulations . . . just in case you ever have to make a "kitchen related" insurance claim and the van is inspected.

I think a mains socket has to be no less than 400mm from the nearest fixed water utility - i.e. sink or draining board.

I am not at all sure of the details, but it may be worth checking before going ahead.

Dave


----------



## jacquimac (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi Zebedee. Thanks for your reply. My partner says that it will be RCD protected and I think if the socket is put on the wall against the bathroom it will be far enough away from the tap, sink etc.
I just hope it can be done as I dislike not having a plug in what I call the 'kitchen area'. Thanks very much for pointing out potential problems. Regards Jacqui.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Glad to help Jacqui

I only know there is a requirement because we had a point fitted for our Remoska - exactly as you are doing.   (Great bits of kit aren't they!)

We asked for it as an "extra" when we ordered the van, so it was fitted ready for delivery. We were surprised to see it tucked right up under the top cupboard, and realised why when the dealer explained the Regs.

Dave


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Jacqui
> 
> I think a mains socket has to be no less than 400mm from the nearest fixed water utility - i.e. sink or draining board.
> 
> Dave


Well, Zeb, if that's the case I think our van may have a problem! :? 
The kitchen socket - *factory fitted* - is in the panel immediately below the draining board. I'm not going out to check right now, but no more than 75 mm away I would say.
Actually it is in an awkward place & I was thinking about installing a new one about 150 mm away by running a spur from the existing one . Any problems with this?


----------

